# HGV Driving



## Nataliejchristie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am struggling to find any information on driving HGV vehicles in Portugal with a UK licence, can anyone help please!?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you looking to come here and work as an HGV driver? I have a HGV driver neighbour and will ask him is he knows any particulars if this is what you are planning to do.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In the meantime you might find some useful information at :
Transports Friend - Driver Licensing


----------



## Nataliejchristie (Jan 19, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Are you looking to come here and work as an HGV driver? I have a HGV driver neighbour and will ask him is he knows any particulars if this is what you are planning to do.


Siobhan,

Thanks for replying! My partner Jamie has been driving in the UK for 15 years and has a clean licence. We are moving to Portugal July 2011 and visiting in 4 weeks so any information on finding HGV work, the hours, pay etc. would be a fantastic help if your neighbour knows...

Natalie


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Nataliejchristie said:


> Siobhan,
> 
> Thanks for replying! My partner Jamie has been driving in the UK for 15 years and has a clean licence. We are moving to Portugal July 2011 and visiting in 4 weeks so any information on finding HGV work, the hours, pay etc. would be a fantastic help if your neighbour knows...
> 
> Natalie


Where will you be living here?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Just had a thought and this company is one of the largest transport companies in Portugal.... a bit like eddie stobbart in the UK

Trabalhe Connosco Luís Simões

they even have an english translation of some of the pages Homepage Luís Simões


----------



## Nataliejchristie (Jan 19, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Where will you be living here?


Originally the Lisbon area, but may work in the city and commute from a rural area? Do you recommend anywhere for a couple with a 5 year old? I plan to teach English..


----------

